# alternative zu Realplayer?

## bröggle

Hi, gibt es eigentlich irgendeine möglichkeit mir real video/audio streams anzuhören ohne den buggy (und deshalb masked) realplayer auf die Platte zu hauen?

also sozusagen eine free-variante die nicht masked ist...

----------

## Lenz

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> [...] ohne den buggy (und deshalb masked) realplayer auf die Platte zu hauen?

 

Masked muss nicht unbedingt buggy heißen. Der RealOne läuft bei mir stabil (auch wenn er ziemlich hässlich ist).

Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht VLC mit der live-Bibliothek.

----------

## ralph

AFAIK sind realplayer und realone wegen Sicherheitslücken maskiert, insofern weiß ich nicht, ob es eine so gute Idee ist, sich die Dinger zu installieren.

Dann ist es wahrscheinlich besser sich gleich bei real den neuen player, der noch nicht im portage ist, herunterzuladen und zu installieren. Das Ding ist nämlich auch noch hübscher.

----------

## fuchur

hi

Ich benutze gxine (wird auch wider weiterentwickelt) oder

mplayer mit useflag live und real

mfg

----------

## Der P@te

Habe heute ebenfalls was gesucht und festgestellt das Real ja masked ist...mal fix auf der Homepage geschaut und schaue da es gibt ja Version 10  :Smile: 

http://www.real.com/linux/

Läuft super!

----------

## Lenz

Ui, hab den mir auch installiert. Im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängerversionen ein Traum! Da muss man Real doch direkt mal loben!  :Smile: 

----------

## bröggle

ab ins portage damit!

----------

## Linuxpeter

Der neue RealPlayer (Version 10) läuft auch auf x86_64.

----------

## shivakjo

wozu realplayer?

emerge win32codecs mplayer

gegebenenfalls USE flag auf real setzen (weiß jetzt nicht genau ob die standardmäßig gesetzt ist)

übrigens gilt für quicktime-videos dasselbe (USE-flag quicktime)

----------

## bröggle

@shivakjo

weil es irgendwie nicht funzt ;-(

Ich wollte mir das Lied 'Lonely'-von Akon anhören (geiles lied!!) aber mplayer lässt mich ned :/

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b$ mplayer http://cat-ra.universal-music-group.com/_pop/_ram/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.ram
> 
> MPlayer 1.0pre5try2-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 1800 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)
> ...

 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Zu dem thema gabs schonmal nen thread, ich nutze den 10er realplayer schon lange, im portage ist er nicht aber es gibt ein einwandfreies ebuild bei bugs.gentoo.org (wo man immer erst gucken sollte bevor man behauptet es gäbe kein ebuild).

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=59281

----------

## Turrican

Ich spiele real media meistens mit mplayer ab. Das Problem am neuen RealPlayer ist, dass er die alten Codecs nicht mehr unterstützt.

----------

## bröggle

wann wird der denn endlich freigegeben??

 Status:   	RESOLVED 	   	 Priority:  	     	 

Resolution: 	FIXED

steht in dem von Turrican angegebenen Link!

----------

## pawlak

bröggle:

```

wget http://cat-ra.universal-music-group.com/_pop/_ram/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.ram

cat 00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.ram 

rtsp://cat-ra.universal-music-group.com:554/pop/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.rm

mplayer rtsp://cat-ra.universal-music-group.com:554/pop/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.rm

```

und schon läufts. (Über Musikgeschmack lässt sich aber streiten  :Wink: )

----------

## bröggle

tja da bekomme ich (WIE IMMER) meinen lieblings mplayer fehler

URL doesn't contain a hostname part:

```
bash-2.05b$ mplayer rtsp://cat-ra.universal-music-group.com:554/pop/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.rm

MPlayer 1.0pre5try2-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 1800 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/peter/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/peter/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/peter/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/peter/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/peter/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

Playing rtsp://cat-ra.universal-music-group.com:554/pop/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.rm.

Option stream url: This URL doesn't have a port part.

Option stream url: This URL doesn't have a hostname part.

File not found: 'pop/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.rm'

Failed to open rtsp://cat-ra.universal-music-group.com:554/pop/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.rm

```

----------

## firefly

hast du mplayer mit USE-Flags real und live übersetzt ??

----------

## bröggle

real auf jeden fall, live weiß ich ned genau,,,

----------

## s|mon

Ok ich hatte das selbe Problem und hab grad mal mplayer mit real und live neu gemacht, ging immer noch net, den es fehlte noch das USEflag: network

dannach scheints zu gehen.

vorher:

```
Option stream url: This URL doesn't have a port part.

Option stream url: This URL doesn't have a hostname part.

File not found: 'pop/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.rm'

Failed to open rtsp://cat-ra.universal-music-group.com:554/pop/s1/00602498605004_01_08_00.55-01.25_s1.rm
```

nachher: 

```

Resolving cat-ra.universal-music-group.com for AF_INET...

Connecting to server cat-ra.universal-music-group.com[212.1.49.2]:554 ...

Cache size set to 8192 KBytes

Connected to server: cat-ra.universal-music-group.com

Cache fill:  4.49% (376832 bytes)

```

----------

## bröggle

ok, network ist jetzt auch dqabei live und real aucj, dennoch bekomme ichn problem:

```
bash-2.05b$ mplayer http://rd01.t-bn.de/ramgen/ondemand/viva/ondemand/stars/fanta_4/fanta4_original_dsl.rm

MPlayer 1.0pre5try2-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 1800 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: SSE

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Reading config file /home/peter/.mplayer/config

Reading /home/peter/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/peter/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

font: can't open file: /home/peter/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using usleep() timing

Can't open input config file /home/peter/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Input config file /usr/share/mplayer/input.conf parsed: 53 binds

Spiele http://rd01.t-bn.de/ramgen/ondemand/viva/ondemand/stars/fanta_4/fanta4_original_dsl.rm

Resolving rd01.t-bn.de for AF_INET...

Connecting to server rd01.t-bn.de[62.153.249.11]:80 ...

Cache size set to 8192 KBytes

Verbunden mit Server: rd01.t-bn.de

Cache fill:  0.00% (226 bytes)

Beenden... (Dateiende erreicht.)

bash-2.05b$ 
```

----------

## slick

Muß das Thema nochmal auffrischen. Ich versuche einen mp3-stream von shoutcast.com mit mplayer abzuspielen. Er braucht nur "ewig" um den Cache zu füllen. Ich habe das jetzt immer so nach ca. 5 Minuiten abgebrochen weil er da noch nicht über 10% war. Kann man diesen Cache abschalten oder was mache ich falsch? Ich habe es auch schon mit der Option -audiofile-cache probiert. Gleiches Ergebnis... jemand Ideen?

xmms spielt die streams sofort... also funktionieren tun die schon...

----------

## psyqil

Der Standardcache liegt bei 8MB, das kannst Du mit mplayer -nocache umgehen.

----------

## slick

Das wars. TNX

----------

## slick

Also ich habe heute mal probiert den n-tv Stream abzuspielen. Ich sehe ihn immer sehr gut ein paar Sekunden bevor mplayer abschmiert. Die Fehlermeldungen sind dabei unterschiedlich. Kann einer von euch den Stream mit mplayer abspielen? Wenn ja mit welchen Parametern (<- ich nur -nocache), welcher Leitungs-Bandbreite (<- ich 2M) , CPU (<- ich 1000MHz) und alsa oder oss (<-ich hab)?

----------

## Mgiese

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Hi, gibt es eigentlich irgendeine möglichkeit mir real video/audio streams anzuhören ohne den buggy (und deshalb masked) realplayer auf die Platte zu hauen?
> 
> also sozusagen eine free-variante die nicht masked ist...

 

ich bin noch nicht so fit mit emerge und portage aber wenn ein "emerge realplayer" funktioniert heisst es doch das er nicht masked ist oder? sorry wenn ich mit so einer frage komme, bin aber noch NOOB  :Very Happy: 

THX in advance

----------

## bröggle

du hast schon recht, mitlerweile is der realplayer nicht mehr masked  :Wink: 

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> du hast schon recht, mitlerweile is der realplayer nicht mehr masked 

 

Gut, dass ich in diesen Thread mal reingeschaut habe  :Smile:  - hab' naemlich schon lange nicht mehr nach dem Realplayer geschaut, ob der inzw. stable ist...

So - laeuft perfekt! Genial!

----------

## Mgiese

ich habe nachdem ich mehr als 50 progs emerged habe 0 useflags.. ist das nun schlimm ? woher weiss ich ob es ein bestimmtes useflag gibt ? fuer was fuer programme oder dienste gibt es allgemein useflags ? ich weiss es ist offtopic, aber es passt eben grade, evl kann man es ja auch mit dem beispiel realplayer(use:real,live) erklären... ? danke im voraus.... MFG

----------

